# Smoky Mtn Cottontails



## realdan (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought hutches and these rabbits came with the deal. The seller says they are Smoky Mtn Cottontails. And they are used to train Beagle pups. They look like wild rabbit just bigger about 8#. Anybody heard of them?
I want to raise meat rabbits. What about crossing these with a meat buck?


----------



## Mea (Jan 24, 2011)

realdan said:
			
		

> I bought hutches and these rabbits came with the deal. The seller says they are Smoky Mtn Cottontails. And they are used to train Beagle pups. They look like wild rabbit just bigger about 8#. Anybody heard of them?
> I want to raise meat rabbits. What about crossing these with a meat buck?





  Never heard of SMC rabbits, personally.  Maybe someone else will post on them.   I would think they could be bred to a meat buck....Why not ? !


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 25, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> realdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are indeed cottontails, they are of New World origin. ... they will not crossbreed with a domestic rabbit to produce a viable rabbit as the domestic rabbit was developed from a European wild rabbit centuries ago... two different critters so the genes won't align and so no young will be born. They could be wild caught rabbits and with selection for size be larger that what is out in the wild. Also,  The Fish and Game folks just may prosecute you as keeping and raising wild game animals is illegal.


----------



## tortoise (Jan 25, 2011)

Right - totally different species and illegal to keep.  I say get them off your hands ASAP!  Return them to where you got them from.  Delete this thread and never talk about it again.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 25, 2011)

I have heard of Missouri Cottontails. _Not_ North American wildlife at all, actually domestic rabbits, they just look like cottontails. I've never owned any (they aren't recognized by ARBA, so aren't showable, and I think 5 breeds are quite enough!), but I have known several people that have owned them.

And certainly, you can breed them to a meat breed buck, if that takes your fancy.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm thinking that Smokie Mountain Cottontail is just another made up term for San Juan rabbits.  Don't get me wrong.  I'm not suggesting you were scammed.  I don't know exactly what you've got.  San Juans (or whatever various people are calling them) are not recognized by the ARBA and, though some disagree, they never will be.  Mainly because they're illegal in most states.  _Don't_ release them!

I suggest you don't tell anyone you have them.  If you decide to keep them, breed them into a domestic meat rabbit like a NZ, Cali, Flemish, or what have you.  See if you can get anything out of them and process the parents and replace them with their mixed offspring.  Just don't let any escape or you could be in deep trouble with your state Fish and Game department.  

I would not keep them it I were you but it's just a suggestion.


----------

